# So Sick



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been sick for one month straight. About a month ago I thought I had a cold. It would come and go, one day I would be all stuffed up and the next day I would be fine. Then I started getting horrible headaches and felt like crap. About 3 days ago I got a really bad sore throat and thought that's it, I went to the doctor and he said I had a sinus infection and I came home with a bag of medication, LOL. Nasal spray, gargle stuff, cough drops and two kinds of antibiotics.
Has anyone else had a sinus infection? After you get a sinus infection does anyone know if you are more prone to them?
My mom got sinus infections all the time and I don't want to go through this all the time. Im so exhausted! 
I guess I had to complain, sorry! :-(


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never had a sinus infection i always seem to get the head colds, flu, or strep throat. Sorry to hear that your sick though, i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank You! This is my first sinus infection. I never ever get colds. Sounds like you get sick a lot too. I guess we got weak immune systems. 
Im starting to feel much better. The antibiotic has worked really fast.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks! Im definitely getting better. Im just really tired.


----------

